# Praying the Psalms



## AV1611 (Mar 2, 2008)

Praying the Psalms « Chris’ Considerations


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks! I've downloaded the mp3 sermon to listen to as I travel this week.

Blessings,


----------



## Herald (Mar 2, 2008)

That was tremendous. Listening to it here on the Lord's Day has been a blessing.


----------



## AV1611 (Mar 3, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> That was tremendous. Listening to it here on the Lord's Day has been a blessing.



Glad you were edified by it brother!


----------



## Herald (Mar 3, 2008)

I forwarded the link to about a dozen people I know outside of the PB. I pray they listen to it.


----------

